# Putting a VR6t together, what turbo...



## Njtrackstar (Dec 13, 2007)

I have a 2.9L VR6 with all forged internals, and compression is at 8.5-1. 
What would be the best turbo for my setup? All the VR6 kits come with the t3/t4 turbo but i want more power then the 350 the kit say.
Thanks for the help


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Putting a VR6t together, what turbo... (Njtrackstar)*

t3/t4 is capable to 500 hp depending on the compressor size. And the kit is set up for 350, but its all about the psi you push out of the turbo, also flow makes a big difference as well, short runner intake, ported heads, 3" exhaust.
If you want to really make more power, gt35 is a good choice, what is your power goals? But what type of drive train are you running. A stock trans, clutch and axles can only hold so much power (350 if your lucky, depending on how you drive)


_Modified by schimt at 2:03 PM 11-16-2009_


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: Putting a VR6t together, what turbo... (Njtrackstar)*

GT35R .82 T3 FTW


----------



## Dubguy21 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Putting a VR6t together, what turbo... (bjtgtr)*

T4 60-1 Seen a lot of those in others setups


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Putting a VR6t together, what turbo... (bjtgtr)*

Isnt the GT35R starting to be a dinosaur turbo these days?
Ive heard so many good things about Precision, ball bearing billett turbos. With 30% lighter wheels than the old Garrett...
If I was gonna get a new turbo now, I think I would go for a Precision.


----------



## guy022077 (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Putting a VR6t together, what turbo... (Dubguy21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubguy21* »_T4 60-1 Seen a lot of those in others setups

thats what i have...


----------



## Njtrackstar (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Putting a VR6t together, what turbo... (guy022077)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guy022077* »_
thats what i have...

What exhaust mani are you using?


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Putting a VR6t together, what turbo... (Njtrackstar)*









billet 6262. the new 35r.


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: Putting a VR6t together, what turbo... (One Gray GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *One Gray GLI* »_
billet 6262. the new 35r.









I concur


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Putting a VR6t together, what turbo... (VR SEX)*

how much did it cost you to coat, just curious?
i'm debating if i wanna do that swaintech whitelightning coating, but it's $$$.


_Modified by One Gray GLI at 10:19 PM 11-16-2009_


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Putting a VR6t together, what turbo... (One Gray GLI)*

I would also go with Precision http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That's my next thing for my car. Precision 6765.


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: Putting a VR6t together, what turbo... (One Gray GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *One Gray GLI* »_how much did it cost you to coat, just curious?
i'm debating if i wanna do that swaintech whitelightning coating, but it's $$$.


2500 degree coating was 100 bucks for the downpipe and hotside.


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Putting a VR6t together, what turbo... (bjtgtr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bjtgtr* »_GT35R .82 T3 FTW

x2 
Puts the torque where you need it for FWD http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silverstoned83 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Putting a VR6t together, what turbo... (VR SEX)*

X2 
Billet wheel turbo's are proven to be the next step to improving a turbo's design. Since not many have jumped at the price that they're going for these days, no one really knows how much better they really are. I would think that you should easily be able to notice the difference in lag with the billet wheel.

_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_
I concur


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Putting a VR6t together, what turbo... (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_Isnt the GT35R starting to be a dinosaur turbo these days?
Ive heard so many good things about Precision, ball bearing billett turbos. With 30% lighter wheels than the old Garrett...
If I was gonna get a new turbo now, I think I would go for a Precision.

3 month waiting lists, and 50% higher price. not worth it.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Putting a VR6t together, what turbo... (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
3 month waiting lists, and 50% higher price. not worth it. 

funny, because I just got my billet 6262 in 2 weeks max.


----------



## guy022077 (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Putting a VR6t together, what turbo... (Njtrackstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Njtrackstar* »_
What exhaust mani are you using?

atp


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*

how much wanna dem der snails run? dem precision fellers


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (dankvwguy)*

WHAT ARE YOUR GOALS?

the 35r is very popular turbo especially on vr6 these days


----------



## Njtrackstar (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bdcoombs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bdcoombs* »_WHAT ARE YOUR GOALS?

the 35r is very popular turbo especially on vr6 these days

375-450whp depending on the boost setting


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Putting a VR6t together, what turbo... (Njtrackstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Njtrackstar* »_
What would be the best turbo for my setup? All the VR6 kits come with the t3/t4 turbo but i want more power then the 350 the kit say.
Thanks for the help









Correction, Kinetic kits come with the T3/T4 60 trims most likely because that was the cheapest Garrett at the time, that does not mean that it's "good" or "the best"


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Putting a VR6t together, what turbo... (killa)*

35R is not old tech compared to the PTE, matter of fact the PTE's have the same dimention as the old T3/T4S', the compressor wheel is billett and redesigned, that's where the extra power comes from, not simply because it's billett as billett is actually cheaper for them since there's no spending money in tooling to cast a wheel from scratch.
wow, talk about long sentence








I've used them all so i'm not trying to be biased.


----------



## Njtrackstar (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Putting a VR6t together, what turbo... (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
Correction, Kinetic kits come with the T3/T4 60 trims most likely because that was the cheapest Garrett at the time, that does not mean that it's "good" or "the best"

Hence the reason of me making the thread to ask what turbo is better then the T3/T4 60trim....
I was asking what turbo besides the turbo in the Kinetic kit would work best for me and the goals im trying to reach


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Putting a VR6t together, what turbo... (Njtrackstar)*

35r/t61 then.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: Putting a VR6t together, what turbo... (One Gray GLI)*

6262 get my vote on the vr 6057 on 4 cyl http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Njtrackstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Njtrackstar* »_
375-450whp depending on the boost setting

you can easily attain this with a t3t4 60 tirm.


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bdcoombs)*

I run a 60-1. 
But, a few of my friends are running 35r's. 
Both can very easily attain 375-400whp. 
Depends if you want a ball bearing or a journal bearing turbo. If you narrow down your decision to the two of these turbos. You will get a quicker spool with the 35r. But, I love my 60-1. Cant go wrong either way.


----------



## Njtrackstar (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (92gtikid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92gtikid* »_I run a 60-1. 
But, a few of my friends are running 35r's. 
Both can very easily attain 375-400whp. 
Depends if you want a ball bearing or a journal bearing turbo. If you narrow down your decision to the two of these turbos. You will get a quicker spool with the 35r. But, I love my 60-1. Cant go wrong either way. 

What is the major difference between the two? What made you choose the 60-1 over the 35r?


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Njtrackstar)*

The price and it's an easier installation. 
Don't have to run coolant lines with the 60-1 since it's a journal bearing all it needs is a oil return line. 
From what I remember (you can check prices) it's around a 400$ difference between price for a little bit quicker spool. 
Those are the two main reasons why I chose the 60-1 over the 35r.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Njtrackstar)*

375-450whp
Bang for your buck I would go journal bearing 60-1. That was my choice for ~400whp, but I got a deal on a TO4E 60 trim. 60 trim is done around ~400-420whp. Maybe it's possible to make more with it, but the turbo's not efficient above that.
A Garrett T series 60-1 is half the price of a GT35. That might have been why he chose it.
Do you already have a kit? I would go full T4 if I were you since you are talking up to 450whp. Unless you are talking a t3 1.06. 
Most cars see limited mileage and setups frequently change. For those reasons I always lean toward $600-$800 T- series turbos.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (slc92)*

billet 62/62 or HTA 3586R get's my vote. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*

easy choice, T4 35R 1.06


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

1.06 T4 housing? that is pretty big for a 2.9l. A 1.06 T3 is just right though. My PT6162 has a .82 T4 housing on a 3.2l.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*

Nah, it works great, very predictable. Goes from 200whp to 550whp within 1000rpm...


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

Second vote for the 1.06AR GT35R. I will say that no matter what flange either T3 or T4, the internal dimensions of the exhaust side are identical.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_Nah, it works great, very predictable. Goes from 200whp to 550whp within 1000rpm...









hehe... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*

why is everyone suggesting turbos rated between 550 and 750. this guys hp goal is 350-450. 
granted if this was my car i would put a 62/62 on it like most suggested. 
but for your true power goals, you could do it with a big t3/t4, 
is this a dailly driver too might i ask?


----------



## jsvr6nsd (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bdcoombs)*

because everyone know that once you get the feel... you always want to go faster... at least that is how it was for me... started with a t3/t4 60 trim... now i'm upgrading to either a gt35r or a precision 60 series... not sure which yet


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jsvr6nsd)*

The T3/T4 that comes with the kit is rated at 500hp but you will get 325whp out of it. I ran the same turbo up to 27psi and it made 325whp/375wtq


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*

im running Precision's PT-61 turbo on my vrt and i love it! still has no shaft play what so ever and its been beat on alot and up to 25psi of boost! lol... also bought it from boostfactory... 
back in April, it made 350whp/385wtq @14-15psi on a stock long block with a 9:1 spacer with an internet/email and super consevative tune/timing from KevinBlack using his ecu http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and the turbo lasted longer than the vr block







its now on its 2nd boosted stock vr in my mk2

but next year im looking to get the 6262 or the 6265 PTE turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on a semi built bottom end (going to put forge pistons in)... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif












_Modified by PjS860ct at 5:12 AM 11-22-2009_


----------



## Chris Barnes (Feb 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (PjS860ct)*

Several years ago I ran a PT61 on my vrt. This is what I upgraded to from the t04E 57 trim. The t04E didnt seem to be very efficient over about 340whp. When I changed to the pt61, I went from 350 whp to 422 whp at 20 psi (thats when I ran out of fuel with the c2 software)
- Just my .02.. I would definitely use the Pt61 again-
Cheers,
Chris


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (jsvr6nsd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsvr6nsd* »_because everyone know that once you get the feel... you always want to go faster... at least that is how it was for me... started with a t3/t4 60 trim... now i'm upgrading to either a gt35r or a precision 60 series... not sure which yet

i know boost is very addicting, mt first turbo car had a t3t4. now i have a 35r.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bdcoombs)*

Poor man's GT35R= T61
Pretty sure it's the same compressor wheel. I'd go that route and spend the $600 I saved on something else if I were looking for GT35R power that is.


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jsvr6nsd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsvr6nsd* »_because everyone know that once you get the feel... you always want to go faster... at least that is how it was for me... started with a t3/t4 60 trim... now i'm upgrading to either a gt35r or a precision 60 series... not sure which yet

And also smaller turbos tend to place the torque band too low which causes excessive wheel spinning, meaning you go no where and you're resurfacing the highway with rubber at your own expense.
I found the 35R hits it's sweet spot in the perfect place place for FWD http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Aren't Precision turbos just Garrett CHRAs with their own wheel and housing? 
Are their any decent alternatives that are nothing to do with Garrett what so ever?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_Second vote for the 1.06AR GT35R. I will say that no matter what flange either T3 or T4, the internal dimensions of the exhaust side are identical.

Not true at all. The T4 is a lot bigger than the T3.
Edit.. I think I know what you mean here. There really isn't a proper T4 GT35R. ATP's T4 housing is the same internally as the T3, they just have a T4 flange on it. so yes, if you are getting the GT35R T4 from ATP, get the 1.06 as it really is a T3 housing with a T4 flange.


_Modified by DarkSideGTI at 7:51 AM 11-23-2009_


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_Poor man's GT35R= T61


enough said


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_
Edit.. I think I know what you mean here. There really isn't a proper T4 GT35R. ATP's T4 housing is the same internally as the T3, they just have a T4 flange on it. so yes, if you are getting the GT35R T4 from ATP, get the 1.06 as it really is a T3 housing with a T4 flange.

_Modified by DarkSideGTI at 7:51 AM 11-23-2009_

You got it


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_
Not true at all. The T4 is a lot bigger than the T3.
Edit.. I think I know what you mean here. There really isn't a proper T4 GT35R. ATP's T4 housing is the same internally as the T3, they just have a T4 flange on it. so yes, if you are getting the GT35R T4 from ATP, get the 1.06 as it really is a T3 housing with a T4 flange.

_Modified by DarkSideGTI at 7:51 AM 11-23-2009_

Mines NOT from ATP and is true Garrett T4 1.06 housing...


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_Poor man's GT35R= T61
Pretty sure it's the same compressor wheel. I'd go that route and spend the $600 I saved on something else if I were looking for GT35R power that is. 


The compressor wheel is the GT4082, there is a T61 wheel and the GT4082 which are sometimes confused but very different in reality.
A PT61 uses the GT4082 compressor wheel, so do the new Garretts, old Garrett use the T61 wheel.
A PT61 is an excellent choice for a VR, will make the same power as the GT35R and builds boost slower so it helps you control wheelspin a bit better.
This would not be the same if it was to be used on a 2Liter 4cylinder as the 4 banger would benefit from the dual ball bearing, the VR... not so much.
Hope this helps.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (bdcoombs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bdcoombs* »_
enough said

No, see above


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (killa)*

my ball bearing PT6162 makes boost pretty damn fast and should flow a bit more than a GT35R. I wouldn't consider it a ppor mans 35R.


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_The T3/T4 that comes with the kit is rated at 500hp but you will get 325whp out of it. I ran the same turbo up to 27psi and it made 325whp/375wtq

really. i ran a t3/t4 60trim on my 16v and made 352 way back.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bdcoombs)*

T3/T4 60 trim's on 12V's have made over 400whp numerous times. Probably not as efficient as can be, but it's been done.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bdcoombs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bdcoombs* »_
really. i ran a t3/t4 60trim on my 16v and made 352 way back.

4 cylinder vs 6 cylinder


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
4 cylinder vs 6 cylinder

doesnt matter what size motor is attached to a turbo, it's max power will still be the same.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (kevhayward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevhayward* »_
And also smaller turbos tend to place the torque band too low which causes excessive wheel spinning, meaning you go no where and you're resurfacing the highway with rubber at your own expense.
I found the 35R hits it's sweet spot in the perfect place place for FWD http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Aren't Precision turbos just Garrett CHRAs with their own wheel and housing? 
Are their any decent alternatives that are nothing to do with Garrett what so ever?


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
The compressor wheel is the GT4082, there is a T61 wheel and the GT4082 which are sometimes confused but very different in reality.
A PT61 uses the GT4082 compressor wheel, so do the new Garretts, old Garrett use the T61 wheel.
A PT61 is an excellent choice for a VR, will make the same power as the GT35R and builds boost slower so it helps you control wheelspin a bit better.
This would not be the same if it was to be used on a 2Liter 4cylinder as the 4 banger would benefit from the dual ball bearing, the VR... not so much.
Hope this helps.

Ok so the new Garrett GT40/T61 (~$800-$850 turbo) uses the GT40 compressor wheel, the same one used in the 35R? 
This is the turbo I was referring to:
http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html
What whp range would that turbo be good for on a 12V. From the maps I've seen it's very efficient from ~400whp-550whp at 20-30psi boost, but those may have been maps of the old compressor wheel.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (slc92)*

Rotomaster T04 60-1 
sick turbo for under a Grand$$
CTSturbo.com
talk to Clay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
im running 20psi around 400+ at the wheels with it.
it sounds awesome too


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_









was designed by Garret engineers.


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: Putting a VR6t together, what turbo... (One Gray GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *One Gray GLI* »_








billet 6262. the new 35r.









This thread is over. Get the journal bearing version for $900. 
IMO, you cannot beat it's performance and technology for the price.
http://www.shearerfab.com/products.php?itemID=134 


_Modified by I am Jack's VR6 at 10:47 AM 11-24-2009_


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_
Ok so the new Garrett GT40/T61 (~$800-$850 turbo) uses the GT40 compressor wheel, the same one used in the 35R? 
This is the turbo I was referring to:
http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html
What whp range would that turbo be good for on a 12V. From the maps I've seen it's very efficient from ~400whp-550whp at 20-30psi boost, but those may have been maps of the old compressor wheel.


Yes, same compressor wheel. The term "blowzilla" was made up by Ken at Cheapturbo.com who purchases turbos from Scott from Turbos direct, it's sort of an Arizona turbo thing but in all reality it's not more than a new T61.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (bdcoombs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bdcoombs* »_
really. i ran a t3/t4 60trim on my 16v and made 352 way back.

How "back" in the day? Just curious since you've done a lot but i've never seen a dyno chart







, sorry Brian










_Modified by killa at 3:30 PM 11-24-2009_


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (killa)*

Also, 
A 57, 60 or 60-1 compressor can all support 400whp in a VR6, it's just a matter of you choosing the right turbine side as some turbine wheels flow a lot more than others and obviously bigger A/R's flow more as well.
High intake manifold pressures and small turbines = quick spool, wheelspin, high egt's and low hp due to higher backpressure which also drops VE.
Just think about it, it all makes sense.
hope this helps
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
it's sort of an Arizona turbo thing 

We do sh!t backwards out here


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_Also, 
A 57, 60 or 60-1 compressor can all support 400whp in a VR6, it's just a matter of you choosing the right turbine side as some turbine wheels flow a lot more than others and obviously bigger A/R's flow more as well.
High intake manifold pressures and small turbines = quick spool, wheelspin, high egt's and low hp due to higher backpressure which also drops VE.
Just think about it, it all makes sense.
hope this helps
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


thus 1.06 ftw


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
was designed by Garret engineers.









no


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
no

thats funny, when i was at the launch for the product, and talking to one of the heads from Turbonetics, thats what he told me.
But you're on the internet, so you must be right.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
thats funny, when i was at the launch for the product, and talking to one of the heads from Turbonetics, thats what he told me.
But you're on the internet, so you must be right.









Incorrect....
You heard it from the scorce..so you are right








and i damn near never ever believe anything on here...unless its from a reliable source......
90% of the people dont read books or manuals let alone have actual automotive or fabricating skills....
So I'm always sceptical of everyone..no exceptions








But thats just me


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
Incorrect....
You heard it from the scorce..so you are right








and i damn near never ever believe anything on here...unless its from a reliable source......
90% of the people dont read books or manuals let alone have actual automotive or fabricating skills....
So I'm always sceptical of everyone..no exceptions








But thats just me

Funny that you mention that, i did speak to the Turbonetics peeps at a trade show and the guy wasn't too pleased with my questions, basically why they were charging more for a Single Ball Bearing turbo, reliability, etc.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
Funny that you mention that, i did speak to the Turbonetics peeps at a trade show and the guy wasn't too pleased with my questions, basically why they were charging more for a Single Ball Bearing turbo, reliability, etc.









When they were released, i was talking to Geoff Raicer from Full-Race. they had tested the lot of them, and said that there was only one good turbo in the whole product range (the 550 iirc). The GTK has been a total failure for Turbonetics. THey thought that they would dominate GT sales, but in reality, all they accomplished was making the GTs look like great value.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
When they were released, i was talking to Geoff Raicer from Full-Race. they had tested the lot of them, and said that there was only one good turbo in the whole product range (the 550 iirc). The GTK has been a total failure for Turbonetics. THey thought that they would dominate GT sales, but in reality, all they accomplished was making the GTs look like great value.









I agree, Full race has been known to use marketing gimmics too, they used to call (might still do) a dual ball bearing T67 a GT37R, well, the turbine wheel is a P trim and the compressor a 67mm series, how is that a GT37R? Garrett did eventually realease a 37R but it's a totally differnt turbo.
I've spoken to Turbonetics, Garrett and PTE engineers and can tell you that the Garrett guys are by far the most knowledgeable, Turbonetics tried to be friendly but the product is sub par and Precision people were launching their new billett lineup.
Garrett engineers did show me their new Billett wheels too ( in a very proud manner) 








Boost








GT taken apart








These Billett wheels were actually used to save money as it's cheaper to use a 5 axis cnc machine than fronting up the $$$ to cast wheels.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (killa)*

That's a damn shame the turbonetics turbos are not great...
They look nice and the ceramic coating is a good feature..so is the pretty housing....now if only they worked as good as they look


----------

